# Pump problem



## rothomps (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been on my Medtronic Veo since March 22 (11 weeks). This has been a life changing experience. Unfortunately this morning the pump reported a "Motor Error". 

I managed to get the pump to start working again by following the pumps instructions. Following this, I contacted Medtronic just to verify that all was OK. The number that I dialed was redirected to the US where a very helpful person answered the phone and took me through a number of checks. These all proved to be positive so all should be OK. I was told that a number of things could cause the "Motor Error" including a problem with the infusion set.
If it happened again in the next 30 days I should call again and they would probably want to replace the pump.

Mid morning, I replaced the infusion set and  a couple of hours later, I get another "Motor Error". I contacted Medtronic again (again redirected to the US). They told me that the pump will be replaced and I should come off the pump and go back onto injections. I was also given a phone number to contact the UK team (in normal office hours) to get the pump replaced.

As this is a Saturday, this means that I am likely to be without a pump for 3+ days. They gave me a number to call but this also gets redirected to the US when dialed.


  I now have to figure out what to do next as my backup plan was for a short period of time (few hours to a day) but now I am off for 3+ days.

Has anyone else had a weekend failure of their device and do they know of the/a UK number to use at weekends?

regards

Rob


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Rob,

The UK wing of Medtronic shuts down as of 1700 on a Friday, hence everything being sent to the US. 

Ok, here's what I would do. Look at the total amount of basal you are getting. Do the maths and then inject that as Levemir or Lantus, whichever you were pre pump. Use whichever insulin you were on as the bolus insulin for meals and corrections. You'll have to do that for the amount of time that you're off.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## rothomps (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Tom,

I need to do a bit more math that totaling. I have quite a large rise in basal between 3am and 10 (one of the brilliant benifits of the pump). I can probably switch back to close to the original Lantus does as it was only a couple of months ago. I can then use the CGM monitor on the pump to keep an eye on how things are going. If I change the sensor now rather than tomorrow afternoon when it is due, I should be able to get it to last through the next few days without the pump (connected).

Coping without the pump is'nt going to be as difficult as my words may have indicated, I think it was probably due to being a bit disappointed that UK support and facilities for replacement does not exists for weekends (and bank holidays I presume).


----------



## bev (Jun 12, 2010)

This was a fault that medtronic identified back in october last year and all veo's were replaced with the new software.
I hope they havent given you one of the faulty ones? What is the serial number or batch number on yours?
UK is closed at weekends - but it could be that your clinic have a 'spare' pump you could use? Perhaps you could ring them back and ask them if they can order you one from Holland (I seem to recall this is where they are produced).Bev


----------



## Cate (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm surprised they won't organise a replacement from the US, when my pump failed ~5 years ago they did without involving the uk office.  Having said that I was on holiday in France at the time, maybe that's why?  Hopeyou get it sorted asap.


----------



## rothomps (Jun 12, 2010)

Bev,

I don't know where the batch number is for the pump but the firmware is
V2.5A 1.1 0B 0B


regards

Rob


----------



## bev (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Rob,
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3554&page=66

This link should mention the problems and what the 'new' veo numbers should be. Sorry it is soooooooo long - I tried to find it but i cant - but i only read about 10 pages. If you have the time - try reading through and looking for a post about the 'old' veo numbers and the 'new' veo numbers. Sorry i cant be more help.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 12, 2010)

Hiya Rob,

I have the Veo, the one with the updated software following a 'motor error' problem (referred to above) and this is my replacement- it is the same version of software you have, Ive just checked! So you defo have the updated one!

Sorry this has happened to you, I know how stressful this is. I hope this isnt annoying, but its a reminder that you need to keep the pen and formal insulin upplies in stock and in date. I just came back from my hols and had to take the whole lot with me incase something like this happened abroad.

I think you have acted very sensibly- you have played it by the book and done exactly the right thing. I would definately suggest getting on the blower first thing monday morning and telling your DSN what has happened. Its good to have them informed, they also might have direct medtronic contacts should anything prove problematic.

When mine initially went wrong, I was on southwest trains hell, to my sisters in the middle of nowhere. The following day I received a temporary replacement paradigm (the model before the Veo) to my sisters address and was back pumping again. I would encourage you to select this option if it is offered to you on Monday, it is an excellent pump and not too different at all from the veo (possibly this will be put to you if there are still concerns about the Veo, but I would have thought another Veo would be on its way).

Keep us posted- as a fellow 'metronicer' Im interested in the service and support you receive and I really really hope you are back pumping soon.

Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## rothomps (Jun 12, 2010)

Sugarbum,

thanks for the words of encoragement.

Things had been going so well over the last couple of months with both the pump and cgm. It's just a wee bit disapointing to find that there are some holes in supporting UK users over weekends. 

Any way nothing is perfect (a prominent Software developer once put -- There is always one more bug) but as long as any failures happen in a controlled fashion, there is nothing to worry about (nothing stopping people getting disapointed).

Will keep every one up to date as it mappens 

Rob


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Rob,

I got a letter through the post yesterday from my DSN lot inviting me to a Medtronic workshop with 2 of the pumping DSNs but also the lady from Medtronic who was my contact through the whole 'veo exchange' what-not. I am hoping for a bit of a chat about what happened, the software and the motor error drama....also importantly, the future and what it holds in terms of the technology. If I find out anything useful I will feed it back with a thread (my priority- which wont shock anyone on here who knows me- is actually to get some more Veo skins!).

Your attitude is great- I'm afriad I waivered slightly when it happened to me. Ive picked up again now. Of course nothing is perfect, but we have such high expectations in these devices.

Great to hear also of someone out there (in the grown ups!) who is using the Veo with the CGM! Its good to know! I would be interested, but funding it isnt going to happen with my lot. I dont mind, but what a shame not to make use of all the functions...

I digress......!


----------



## rothomps (Jun 12, 2010)

I would be interested in some skins but they do not do any that go well with my Purple Pump (the colour reminded me of a Lamborghini I once had a drive in). It would be nice if people over here could design their own (I think they can in the US).

As for the CGM, I was told that the cost of these should be coming down soon so it may be easier to get funding. I have to fund my own but as all I had to do was stop buying some of that electronic gadgets (computers, cameras and other more worthless (but fun) gadgets).

If you get to try the CGM, it is very good. Can be troublesome but once you have the hang of it, it is priceless.


----------



## rothomps (Jun 15, 2010)

For all those interested, my replacement pump arrived today.

On Monday morning, I contacted the Medtronic support number. I was not sure what time they started in the UK so started calling at 7:30.

After a few attampts and each time getting passed through to the US I gave up for a coffee. I actually did not need to try and contact them, at about 8:30 they actually contacted me. Unfortunatly I was making coffee and did not hear the phone ring (going to have to get an extension in the Kitchen).

They left a message on my voice mail and I called them back. After getting passing through the redirects to the US, I managed to get hold of someone in the UK and all was sorted. They shipped the pump to me and I recieved it mid day on Tuesday. 

I reloaded my settings into pump (forgot how long this took). I am now a happy pumper once again  Thank you every one for your support


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Sorry i didnt reply to this- I was just searching for this thread to see what the update was!

Great news on the new pump and also that you were kept on MDI too long in the interim. Have you got exactly the same pump again? Colour and model etc?

Glad all is well.


----------



## rothomps (Jun 18, 2010)

Sugarbum,

sorry I did not reply earlier but I have been away for a few days and I am having difficulties in getting my portable device to do anything but read posts.

Anyway, the supplied pump was identical to the original device. The color was the delightful purple and the firmware version was the same down to the final digit (ie no new bug fixes).


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 18, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

